# Experienced Coder/Biller needed in East Texas



## mitzekelley (Oct 16, 2013)

We are looking for an experienced coder/biller for a busy multi-speciality physician group in Palestine, Texas.  Certification not required, but a plus.  We hve 23 providers plus an imaging center, physical therapy department, lab and urgent care center. Our specialities are IM, FM, Gastro, Cardio, Neuro, Pain Management, Ortho. 

Please email your resume to m.kelley@magnoliahealthsys.org.


----------



## hollyj (Oct 16, 2013)

*Question*

is this a job that you can work from home?  If so is this something that will require full time hours?  I have my CPC certification.
Thanks
Holly Jensen CPC


----------



## swelch (Oct 17, 2013)

resume sent


----------



## rg1234 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am interested in this job position if available to work from home through remote access. I attached my resume to your e-mail. 
Thanks
Rachna


----------



## mitzekelley (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, but this is not a remote position.


----------



## norell05@gmail.com (Oct 23, 2013)

*nporter*

will you pay for relocation?


----------



## paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com (Oct 28, 2013)

*Intrested for this job*

Hi I am CPC coder from india. I intrested to this job. I have 1.5 year experience in HCC coding. Please contact me paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com


----------

